# Shallow well pump troubleshoot



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

suckin' mud....it happens.....~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you back to contracting? I remember you getting a full time job a while back. I thought you gave the contracting thing up.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Are you back to contracting? I remember you getting a full time job a while back. I thought you gave the contracting thing up.


I quit that job a year ago. I'm doing a mix right now, subbing for an EC and some small jobs.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if this type








of pressure switch can get clogged in the small tube or in the diaphragm portion from ice, fine dirt, and iron filings. remove switch and clear the tube and disconnect rubber diaphragm and clean out or replace (cheapest since they are only 20 bucks)

if he's really banging on just the motor then just ignore my post, sounds like you nailed it


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I quit that job a year ago. I'm doing a mix right now, subbing for an EC and some small jobs.


Pics of your service van.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Pics of your service van.


They're on iphoto, I'd have to upload them to a hosting site. Too much work. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Capacitor?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Capacitor?


I thought of that, but didn't seem to fit in with the scenario described to me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I do a ton of work on sand points. Most are pretty easy. A guy like you should be able to handle this fast, are you trying to get the "electrician of the week"?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> I thought of that, but didn't seem to fit in with the scenario* described* to me.


Described? Are you not on site?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Capacitor?


Beating on a capicator helps?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> if this type
> of pressure switch can get clogged in the small tube or in the diaphragm portion from ice, fine dirt, and iron filings. remove switch and clear the tube and disconnect rubber diaphragm and clean out or replace (cheapest since they are only 20 bucks)
> 
> if he's really banging on just the motor then just ignore my post, sounds like you nailed it


^^^^ this . Happens periodicly to my own house. Most likely there is no bypass valve from the pump head to the pressure switch. So be prepared to plug the tube. Use a golf tee. It's the perfect plug. 
Also maybe pick up the valve to bypass the pressure switch, for cleaning purposes. It comes in handy, as the well maintains the suction and will come out of that tube like a gueyser.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Beating on a capicator helps?


Good point.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Could be that if the pressure switch is mounted right to the pump motor, as they often are, he is banging on the motor, but it's the vibration of that which is freeing up the pressure switch.

If it were the centrifugal switch contacts sticking in the motor, it would be humming but not starting, and eventually would trip off on over temperature.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Those square d switches suck.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Capacitor?


That picture is so you!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> They're on iphoto, I'd have to upload them to a hosting site. Too much work. :laughing:


Make an album of your useless stuff right here at your profile page. I have several albums of my useless stuff......:thumbsup:


----------



## iamthor2 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ask your customer what's changed. Has he raised his storage tank, put in pipe work to a higher elevation or has it ever worked correctly. These things will raise the static head pressure so the cut in pressure is at this giggle point and u tap it to get it over the line. Maybe only need to adj pressure sw to suit the setup


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

iamthor2 said:


> Ask your customer what's changed. Has he raised his storage tank, put in pipe work to a higher elevation or has it ever worked correctly. These things will raise the static head pressure so the cut in pressure is at this giggle point and u tap it to get it over the line. Maybe only need to adj pressure sw to suit the setup


Nothing has changed since the pump was installed 15+ years ago. Apparently the pump is working fine again so I'm 99% certain it's a pressure switch issue now.


----------

